# Axolotl and sand



## Nade8285 (Jul 10, 2011)

Hi,

can regular play sand be used as a base substrate for an axolotl tank?

Cheers


----------



## Theloderma (Oct 30, 2008)

In my opinion Axolotls should not be kept on sand. Their method of feeding is to open their mouth suddenly causing water to rush in, and carry the food with it. Sand will also rush in if that's what's on the bottom. The best substrate is nothing, but this is not very attractive. Next best is pebbles that are too large to be moved by the axolotl's feeding method. 

Chris


----------



## ianxxx (Apr 25, 2011)

This point is debateable. It is not as clear cut as the previous post. Pebbles can allow the build up of debris and you have to make sure all of them are too large to be consumed by an axolotl. There are no real concerns with sand impaction for axolotls except in acouple of rare cases where they deliberately ate it, i have raised this matter in froums before but it does not seem to be an issue. I use sand in all my axolotl tanks with no problems, however i avoid the use of pellets as i dont take any risks (however small ) with my guys, they all get tongue fed earthworms.


----------



## rigsby (Jan 11, 2008)

i keep mine outside 52 weeks of the year in bare bottomed large plastic containers. They breed as soon as the ice melts. I would say sand would be okay afterall they've survived christ knows how many thousands of years on sandy bottoms in the wild until becoming virtually extinct, not by swallowing sand tho me thinks.


----------



## ianxxx (Apr 25, 2011)

rigsby said:


> i keep mine outside 52 weeks of the year in bare bottomed large plastic containers. They breed as soon as the ice melts. I would say sand would be okay afterall they've survived christ knows how many thousands of years on sandy bottoms in the wild until becoming virtually extinct, not by swallowing sand tho me thinks.


Sorry to go off topic but how big are those containers and how much ice do you get on them?


----------



## rigsby (Jan 11, 2008)

they're cut down transit tanks 4 x 4 and i have 2.5 feet of water in them , two years ago there was a hellova lot of ice as the temps went down to minus ten It killed a snapping turtle id had for years and some sirens but the axies were fine.


----------

